# Sublingual Tincture



## Hobbes (Oct 3, 2010)

.

Index: *Tincture*

Tags: *alcohol, distill, grape seed oil, spray, sublingual*

.

I'm compiling my *Tincture* thread into a chapter for *Weed Science*, I'm only going to post my recipe for sublingual tincture as the original thread is as long as this one and Weed Science is currently over 500 pages. The entire tincture thread will be organized with a linked index in the ebook but it will be a week before it is completely uploaded.







.

Tincture is an almost mystical creature, time consuming to make, the potency hit and miss, and the taste vile. This procedure will give you the most potent tincture that can be made with the bud that you have. The best tasting tincture, the most highs from the tincture. The fastest.

A tincture expert might still produce more potent tincture with their own bud or through more skilled curing with your bud - *but* - this method will give you the most potent that you can make because we are going to separate the tincture process into two simple parts: *Extraction & Solution* . By extracting the maximum resin possible then separating the resin/trichs from the solvent we know exactly how much resin we have and there are no water soluble solutes. We add only the amount of solvent (oil, glycerine, alcohol, etc) that we want to get the number of doses that we know the resin can provide (only experience can tell you this, start with as little solvent as will hold the resin in solution).

Extracting the trichomes can be done through: *hash making* (I have a portable washing machine and *bubble bags*; *subcritical fluid extraction* (butane honey oil and CO2 extraction); *Iso*; *alcohol* . Each of these extraction methods will be covered in the ebook, if there is one that anyone would like to go over in this thread please post. They are all very simple but most require safety procedures because of explosive gas and toxic fumes. Making good ice water hash is an excellent high purity and safe method of separating the trichomes from most of the plant matter and washing out the water soluble and foul tasting chlorophyl and terpins.

My favourite solvent is grape seed oil - fast, easy, great results. Grape seed oil has a very light taste, when mixed with high proof alcohol and sprayed under the tongue some of it will be absorbed by the blood vessels.

.

*"When a chemical comes in contact with the mucous membrane beneath the tongue, or buccal mucosa, it diffuses through it. Because the connective tissue beneath the epithelium contains a profusion of capillaries, the substance then diffuses into them and enters the venous circulation. In contrast, substances absorbed in the intestines are subject to "first pass metabolism" in the liver before entering the general circulation.

Sublingual administration has certain advantages over oral administration. Being more direct, it is often faster, and it ensures that the substance will risk degradation only by salivary enzymes before entering the bloodstream, whereas orally administered drugs must survive passage through the hostile environment of the gastrointestinal tract, which risks degrading them, either by stomach acid or bile, or by the many enzymes therein, such as monoamine oxidase (MAO). Furthermore, after absorption from the gastrointestinal tract, such drugs must pass to the liver, where they may be extensively altered; this is known as the first pass effect of drug metabolism." *

*Wikipedia - Sublingual*








.

*"what's the most efficient {extraction} method with grape seed oil {tincture}?"*

Kief from your grinder or from hash making, an *alcohol extraction*, Isopropyl alcohol rinse, a *subcritical fluid extraction with butane* or *with CO2*. Any safe method that you are comfortable doing - that gives you a high purity resin - is great. Then mix hot grape seed oil into the resin. 







.

Butane boiling off in a water bath. 







.

Heat the extract in it's pyrex extraction tray in the oven - *AFTER THE BUTANE IS BOILED OFF OUTDOORS* - 250F in the oven is good. Warm water to boil off the butane works well outdoors even on the coldest winter day. 

Add grape seed oil - I used 2 teaspoons (10 ml), I'll try 5 ml next time. Glycerine can be used instead of oil to make an excellent one part tincture.

Honey oil from 28 grams of baked trim.







.

.

I tip the pan back and forth to spread the oil, then let it sit in the oven at 250 F for 5 minutes.

Take the pyrex tray out of the oven and use a fork to mix grape seed oil and honey oil. A couple of minutes will completely dissolve the resin.

Tip the Pyrex tray on a side and squeegee the base to get all of the oil and resin. I use a plastic card.

Use a spoon to scoop the oil, pour the oil into your spay bottle. 

I bent a spoon with plyers - to have a spout on both sides - to use as a ladle.







.

Use the highest proof alcohol available. If you cannot get Everclear or an equivalent *you can distil your own alcohol in your kitchen with a simple crock pot or french press distiller*. You can also use the same apparatus as an alcohol reflux extractor for resin.







.

This flame is from a teaspoon of refined vodka, the first alcohol I distilled. It was amazing to watch it burn. That distillation experiments was one of my simplest but the most fun and exciting at the same time. It was one of the first that I measured results and had both defined goals and a road map. Alcohol will only burn when its percentage in a solution with water is greater than 50% - or 100 proof that the rum isn't watered down.







.

I use a Chloraseptic soar throat spray bottle, I like the extended nozzle to get each spray exactly where I want it.







.

The alcohol floats on top of the oil.







.

After mixing the alcohol quickly comes out of solution.



















.

Before shaking again I like to unscrew the top and spray out anything that is in the tube, the alcohol and oil will column in the tube as well. Last spring I was wondering how I could keep the oil mixed up in the spray inlet tube when it dawned on me how easy it is to build an oil skimmer to make money from oil spills. Gotta love weed science >>> I built a model using a toy power boat and a plastic funnel that I bent with a my soldering gun (which I also use for topical operations) and floated with styrofoam packaging. And a clear plastic tennis ball case as the separation column and clear hydro tubing to feed the skimmed oil from the funnel into the tennis ball tube. The model worked perfect, of course they stopped the leak before I got my Universal Pipe Clogger designed on SketchUp so I said "Screw it, I'm doing something else." 







.
.
.

The effects of this tincture are rapid, a couple of minutes. The influence of a set of sprays doesn't last long, 10 - 15 minutes for me, but the cumulative effect of repeated spray sets produces experiences of both longer duration and more complex sensations. It's a nice way to titrate the cannaboids to control effects while being fast acting and giving my throat a break from the irritating vaporizer mist. Very heady, much more powerful than a couple of Volcano bowls, very rapid onset. The effects are much more in the head than that from cannaboids ingested through the gastrointestinal tract.

For surfers or people who spend time on the ocean - taking a sublingual hit is like standing between swells: at first it's calm and nothing is happening, then the force of the next wave comes in and the water starts to rise, lifting you, and finally crashing over you. You take the spray under the tongue, a slight stinging to which you build immunity. Then nothing. A warm fuzzy feeling in the head and ... whoosh ... the wave hits you intensely, you tumble, its fun and peaceful. One of the nicest highs I've had, very powerful and clean.







.
.
.

With a little practice this recipe is easily made, I can go from plant to tincture in half an hour. The canna-grape seed oil can be used to make brownies from trim in an hour. You can make this to knock yourself out the first time, there is no more potent way to make tincture. No tastier way, no quicker way, no more economical way, no method as sure of producing success first time every time. 

.

Plant to Tincture in 30 Minutes

Without harvesting the plant.

*0:00* 

- Preheat convection oven to 300 F
- Trim leaves
- clip leaves into tiny pieces

*3:00*

- Bake leaves in a thin layer in a convection oven, on screens for air flow

*10:00*

- Pour the leaves into a mesh kitchen strainer with a bowl below the strainer
- crumble the leaves through the strainer into the bowl, hand or piece of wood
- pour the ground baked leaves onto a pre-cooled cookie sheet, thin layer
- put in freezer

*12:00*

- cool, improves yield

*15:00*

- Load pre-cooled extraction tube
- extract
- boil off butane (skip for CO2) in hot hot water

*25:00*

- Put the extraction tray and honey oil in an oven pre-heated to 300 F
- Use a laser thermometer and remove when it is 200 F
- Pour in Grape Seed Oil preheated to 300 F
- Stir with fork until the resin is completely dissolved.

*29:45*

- spray with CO2 to cool to 98.6 F

*30:00*

*Grape Seed Oil Tincture*

.
.
.

Please post any questions in my *Grow Lab* thread. Thanks.

.


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 2, 2010)

.





.







.





.





.


----------

